# Which one of you called me Panda Pants



## windzup (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2018)

Great expression!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 1, 2018)

haha I was already laughing at the title...


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2018)

Great capture, those eyes make the image.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2018)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 1, 2018)

Cracking and well taken image, and yes the eyes make the shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2018)

Beautifimous!


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2018)

Lemurs can be such great fun to take photos of! Very expressive little critters! Where was this one taken?


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2018)

Too cute!  You have a great capture here, sharp in all the right places.  Love it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 1, 2018)

Very sharp and nice.


----------



## windzup (Nov 1, 2018)

Thankyou guys for all your comments great animal to take photos of full of expressions and love acting up especially if food is about this particular shot was taken at Exmour zoo in the UK


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2018)

Meme worthy.  You need to have a caption or meme contest for this one.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 2, 2018)

Lovit!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2018)

Great shot, every time I go to the zoo, they're sleeping.


----------

